# Support conservation efforts of the Kakapo



## Pigeonpal2002

Hello Folks, 

Was browsing questions & answers in Wikipedia when I cross referenced information about this **probably** very little known about/understood bird. I was unfamiliar with the plight of this species myself, don't know how but I guess since it's not indigenous to this continent, I lost track...I don't know. In any case, read the information about this incredible bird and WORRY! One doesn't only need to read up on it on Wikipedia, any search can yield the same answers basically. This is a species that deserves to be saved from extinction. What an amazing ancient bird that had better not go the way of the Do-do.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kakapo


----------



## Maggie-NC

Brad, I had never heard of this parrot. What an amazing bird. It would be shameful if it does become extinct but at least folks are trying to help it.

 I had to click some of the links in the Wikipedia file because I had never heard of some of that stuff. They were interesting too.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Parrots are some of the most misused and abused animals in the world. If they aren't captured and or killed for their beautiful feathers for someone's pleasure, they are killed because they typically forage on the same stuff that people eat, and as a species, we can't stand competition. 
These little birds are somewhat different, because they aren't brilliantly colored and I suppose if they still had the power of flight, they might be a bit better off. 
I hope we learn before it's too late for so many of these specialist species.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Brad, thanks for sharing this.

I, too, had never heard of this bird. The poor things seem to have so many strikes against them....human impact, very little defense against predators, a low rate of reproduction, etc. I'm glad steps are being taken to preserve them.

Linda


----------



## michbird

This is so interesting! I had never heard of these birds before- I hope the conservation efforts are successful! Thank you for sharing this


----------



## Fever

As much as I love my cats, I feel terrible about how invasive they are in their non-native habitats. I hope these Kakapos make it, they are very fascinating animals. I loved listening to the Boom.


----------



## naturegirl

I did some research about 10 years or so ago and learned about this parrot. They are such a cute bird. I wish we could somehow capture 2 of them and start breeding them to get their numbers back up. Also known as the BOOM BOOM parrot because of their sonic breeding boom can be heard from 3 miles away.


----------



## Skyeking

Wow!  That is quite an interesting and unusual bird. 

Thanks for sharing that, naturegirl.


----------



## starlinglover95

I love the Kakapo. they are Amazing and Unique parrots


----------



## Columba livia!

Very unique indeed! I love bio diversity. I hope My kids will still have the privilege of seeing this one in the wild.

*SAVE* _The_ KAKAPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spirit wings

wow, awsome story of this bird...thanks for the info.


----------



## maryjane

I believe this bird was mentioned in the book I read earlier this summer called "Of Parrots and People" by Mira Tweti. If you never read another book the rest of your life, I highly recommend this one. It is amazing. I learned so much about the plight of parrots and it has changed the way I take care of my parrots--who already were spoiled rotten to begin with.  In fact, I've been meaning to start a new post about it, which I will do now lol.


----------



## hasseian_313

i seen videos on the bbc on kakapos man great birds realy smart birds hoe to see them make a come back


----------

